
Uber, the Gig Economy, and Permissionless Creativity - jfilcik
https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/uber-the-gig-economy-and-permissionless-creativity-e1357c8478fc#.ph2688fuq
======
Animats
Yes, working for Uber is so much more creative than a regular job.

Does Uber pay people to write this stuff?

